# +490190803370



## Bochi (1 August 2004)

Tagchen.

Ich lese hier gelegentlich mit und nun hab' ich auch mal 'ne Frage.

Heute morgen bzw. vor ein paar Minuten bekam ich einen kurzen Anruf auf mein Handy. Es wurde nur kurz angeklingelt und dann anscheinend aufgelegt.

Die Nummer lautet: +49 190/80 33 70

Hat schon jemand Erfahrung mit dieser Nummer gemacht?

Grüße
Bochi

P.S.: Die Suchfunktion hat in diesem Forum nichts zu dieser Nummer angezeigt. Wenn sie trotzdem schon hier erwähnt wurde: Sorry


----------



## KatzenHai (1 August 2004)

Erfahrung gibt's wohl noch keine.

Nicht zurück rufen, das wäre unklug und teuer.

Erste Inhaberin ist die DTAG - wer dahin steht, ist unbekannt. Nachfrage bei der RegTP geht (s. http://www.regtp.de/mwdgesetz/start/fs_12.html)


----------

